# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Dfinition de mthode KNN (classification supervise) et son Algorithme

## djwyyoucef

Bonjour mes amis

1-Je dveloppe un Programme pour la classification supervise des images satellitaires et j'utilise mthode K-NN(Mthode supervise). 
Toujours je trouve dans les livres "La mthode K-NN est non paramtrique". je ne comprend pas le mot non paramtrique, je veux dire comment le K-NN non paramtrique ??

2-est-ce-qu'il y'a quelqu'un possde l'algorithme de K-NN avec une explication ??? s'il vous plait!! 
 j'ai l'algorithme(KNN) ci-dessous, mais je n'ai pas comprendre bien cette algorithme:

Soit D = {(x′, c), c ∈ C} lensemble dapprentissage ; "x' c'est quoi ?"Soit x lexemple dont on souhaite dterminer la classe
.




```

```


Merci beaucoup  vous tous.. :;):

----------


## ToTo13

- Dans ce cas, "non paramtrique" veut dire "sans paramtre". Tu n'as que le k  dterminer et c'est tout.

 - {xc}' est l'ensemble des instances/individus de l'ensemble d'apprentissage, c tant la classe d'appartenance associ  x' (un des lments).

C'est l'algorithme d'apprentissage supervis le plus simple car le plus intuitif, mais il a l'avantage d'tre non linaire. En gros pour un lment X que tu souhaites classer, tu calcules la distances entre chacun des lments x' et X, en sauvegardant les K plus proches lments/voisins.

----------


## djwyyoucef

> - Dans ce cas, "non paramtrique" veut dire "sans paramtre". Tu n'as que le k  dterminer et c'est tout.


En KNN on a "K" alors il y a un paramtre mme un seul !! donc comment tu dites non paramtrique?? s'il vous plait expliquer  moi  ::(: 

et pour SVM est-ce-qu'il est non paramtrique ??


Merci

----------


## ToTo13

Effectivement, elle a un paramtre, la valeur de K.

Je ne connais pas bien les SVM, mais il me semble que l'on peut choisir diffrents noyaux.

----------


## djwyyoucef

> Effectivement, elle a un paramtre, la valeur de K.


1- Donc est ce qu'il est possible de dire la mthode k-NN est paramtrique ??

2- Un auteur il a dit dans les inconvnients de K-NN: particulirement vulnrable au flau de la dimensionnalit.
je n'ai comprend pas la phrase rouge, S'il vous plait expliquer  moi !!!


Merci merci beaucoup Mon frre. :8-):

----------


## ToTo13

> 1- Donc est ce qu'il est possible de dire la mthode k-NN est paramtrique ??


Oui, mais contrairement aux autres, il y a beaucoup moins de paramtres.





> particulirement vulnrable au flau de la dimensionnalit.


Normalement, la dimension c'est le nombre de caractristiques que tu utilises pour dcrire les instances. Je ne suis pas certain de ce que cela veut dire.
En revanche, il faut imprativement centrer/normer les donnes, sinon certaines caractristiques auront un impact plus important.

----------


## math_lab

Je pense que c'est en rapport avec le fait qu'un descripteur large peut tre assez lourd a comparer avec toutes les autres donnes de ton ensemble d'apprentissage (sans compter le fait que l'ensemble risque de prendre normment de place). C'est videmment le cas avec toutes les mthodes, mais au moins, avec les SVMs, une grosse partie de ce traitement est faite pendant la phase d'apprentissage, ce qui est moins gnant.

----------

